
Fight Seasonal Affective Disorder with Light - yeutterg
https://medium.com/simplebulb/winter-blues-fight-seasonal-affective-disorder-with-light-1f928af48416
======
pasbesoin
Sure, try light. But try vitamin D (D3 isomer) supplements, as well.

Whatever other benefits they do or don't have (the latest: 'No help for bone
strength in seniors'), I am not alone in my anecdotal experience of having my
mood stabilize (towards the positive side) significantly within a day or two
of starting D3.

~~~
jrs235
How much do you take?

~~~
pasbesoin
Currently, 5000 IU per day. Happens to be the dosage in an economic but
reliable source. I've tried lower, e.g 1000 UI, and I've gone as high as 6000
IU. That seems to be the upper end of what is generally recommended.

You'll get all sorts of opinions, and I don't know the truth of it. So many
things competing to do me in, I'm not going to worry about it -- one of the
other things is a much likelier candidate for COD, at this point.

I started taking it because one side of the family has had a lot of cancer. I
was NOT looking for nor expecting any change in mood. That was a complete
surprise, and it took me a few days to figure it out. It was only after this
-- some time after -- that I started reading of other people experiencing a
similar effect upon mood.

P.S. There's also some debate about how many doses per day, IIRC. The
digestive tract is not the best delivery mechanism, and ingested D perhaps
also doesn't stick around as much -- not like solar/skin generated D stored in
skin and fat. I think some people recommend multiple smaller doses, as opposed
to one daily dose. I don't know.

I do know that if I run out or otherwise don't take it, I notice the absence
(in terms of mood) within a day or two.

~~~
calvano915
Do you monitor your vitD blood levels? Regularly supplementing that amount
(2.5xUL) is not recommended if your labs indicate sufficient levels.

~~~
pasbesoin
No. Health care in the U.S. is not too conducive to actual management, as
opposed to crisis intervention.

Thank you for the warning. Maybe I will scale back. The supplement brand I've
been using upped the dosage, and I just went along with it. Before that, I'd
reduced my dosage to more in the 1000 - 2000 IU range, and it was coming
through multiple doses across the day.

I have read about controversy as to whether the U.S. RDA was set too low --
just enough to prevent rickets, a primary concern at that time.

------
insickness
Light therapy changed my life. I keep my light on for a few hours a day,
September through April.

~~~
yeutterg
Awesome! What surprised me most was how much SAD increases as you move away
from the equator.

------
sjg007
A good idea would be a bulb that transitions through the day.

~~~
yeutterg
Something we're considering! There is already a great solution from Ketra
([https://www.ketra.com](https://www.ketra.com)) but it's very expensive.

